# 41 Westfield "Blue Horse"



## saladshooter (Sep 27, 2016)

First local prewar score! Interesting school goods incentive prize bike. Anyone ever seen one before?



 


 


 

 

 

 
Thanks 
Chad


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 27, 2016)

I've heard about them! Very cool, jealous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 27, 2016)

Dang, that thing is clean


----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow, what a great looking bike. Fantastic!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 27, 2016)

Saw one in person but not this nice. I really want one of those badges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks guys!

It's almost like someone won it and never picked it up. Truly amazing condition. The guy I bought it from said he used to own a bike shop in North Carolina and a guy had brought it in on trade around 30 years ago.

Chad


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 28, 2016)

Wow, really nice. Never heard of that before.


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 28, 2016)

I have a couple different versions of Montag's badges but did not know the story behind them. Nice find.


----------



## mike j (Sep 28, 2016)

That's one beautiful little survivor.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 28, 2016)

I have a boys monark that I was told was s gift from Blue Horse but no fancy decal work or special badge so who knows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Sep 28, 2016)

Very cool find! I've seen the badge before. But never the tank decal.


----------



## The Professor (Sep 30, 2016)

I've seen them. I hunt for them.  I've never seen one with that nice of paint! I helped a guy buy one on eBay about 3 yrs back. It was stored in my garage for a week before he picked it up. I wish it had never left. Those are special bikes because the ones produced in that line that weren't used as montag giveaways were badged for other companies. 425 were produced /per year in the 6 yrs they were sold. They are out there, they are rare and they are great bikes.


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 30, 2016)

The Professor said:


> I've seen them. I hunt for them.  I've never seen one with that nice of paint! I helped a guy buy one on eBay about 3 yrs back. It was stored in my garage for a week before he picked it up. I wish it had never left. Those are special bikes because the ones produced in that line that weren't used as montag giveaways were badged for other companies. 425 were produced /per year in the 6 yrs they were sold. They are out there, they are rare and they are great bikes.




Interesting information. Where were you able to obtain the number produced information? I would love to learn more about them. 

Found it

http://www.bcyesteryear.com/node/100

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Gerrit (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks all for the information.

This are the other headbadges I bought.
I also bought a collection of Swedish badges and some from France .


----------

